# Mountain lion kills Bull Elk



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a cat I treed up Diamond Fork one year. The lion killed a bull elk. A CO officer cut the head off. The lion treed right next to the road. Sorry the lighting is bad.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Cougars are amazing predators. I've always been in awe that they are able to take down prey several times their own body weight. Over the years, I've run lions not only off of elk kills, but also off the occaisional moose kill as well. The nice thing about running a lion off a fresh kill like this, is that you know you are probably in for an easy day. The cougar is generally close by with a belly full of meat so it isn't going to run as far.

Way to go CS.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool CS. I've jumped them off deer kills while calling coyotes in the mountains.
By the way, how are you getting up to the treed cougar? Just curious. Chuck.


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi coyoteslayer,
Why did the CO officer cuts bull head off?
Though the pictures are not cleared due to bad lighting, I think the 3rd picture is of cat not of lion.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I think the 3rd picture is of cat not of lion.


 -_O- -_O- a Mountain lion is a cat......It's just bigger than your house cats. 

Edwin they always cut the heads off bucks and bulls they come across.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahhh, the good ol' days... When I got into the hound game, we could hit Diamond Fork @ 6 am, and tree 2 lion by noon. Now, the gates are shut, and the lion have got smart...... I have a photo album full of cats that are treed right off the DF road. These days, it is 1/5 and you get a cold run. The good old days of training a pup are long gone.


----------

